# Engine noise, is this normal?



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

just wondering if the sewing machine sound is normal. Or is my goat screwed up? My rpm needle doesnt jump around and the car seems fine. Also if I were to rebuild the ls2 with stronger internal parts how much for parts and labor? Will post vid in a few mins jts uploading now


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry, my droid was acting up..
http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2011-01-27-19-46-01.mp4


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

fail.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

damn i suck....Cant figure out how to make the video appear on the forum by itself...


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey man. First let me say that from the back your car sounds great. The LS2 purs like a tiger. How long have you owned the car? I bought my O5 about a month ago and heard some engine noise and everyone on the forum says it was just me being worried about my new car. A little motor knock and tap is normal on the LS2 appearently. If you really do feel like the car is acting up a nice way of pinpointing noise is by using a long screwdriver and putting the end against different spots on the engine and then putting the handle-side up to your ear. Since your GTO engine covers are removed you'll have no problem hearing what's going on underneath each valve cover. That loud tap can sometimes mean a sticky lifter in the valve train (like if one is stuck or isn't getting enough oil). Before you scare yourself just cover all the bases.

Does the noise get louder when the engine is being reved or under load?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

BaadFLGoat said:


> sorry, my droid was acting up..
> video-2011-01-27-19-46-01.mp4 video by jrizzle4220 - Photobucket


Hard to tell from the video, but I'm hearing what sounds to me like quite a bit of lifter noise. If your car doesn't have a solid lifter valve train, I'd say something's not right.

Bear


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Are lifter expensive? Install? it sounds kinda like a diesle engine...You can only hear it when the hood is open. Only strange sound i get when reving it is slight vibration noise that i cannot pin point.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

you know i think a lot of my noise comes from the belt assembly...If i was having issues with my lifter wouldnt the car be acting funny??


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I am thinking about getting an extended warrenty...I found one that covers 4 years 48k miles...Through my bank.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

BaadFLGoat said:


> you know i think a lot of my noise comes from the belt assembly...If i was having issues with my lifter wouldnt the car be acting funny??


Not necessarily, especially in the very early stages of a problem where they're just getting noisy but haven't damaged anything yet. Like I said though it's really tough to tell just from an internet video. If it were me, I'd recommend taking it to a mechanic you trust and get an opinion.

Bear


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

BaadFLGoat said:


> I am thinking about getting an extended warrenty...I found one that covers 4 years 48k miles...Through my bank.


If you intend to mod the car at all, that would be a poor choice. You will just void the warranty you paid for.

Additionally, LS series motors always kind of have a smooth sewing machine sound to me. I don't know if your video kind of exacerbated the sound or something. Has it always sounded like that? Do you think the video is a fair representation of how it sounds it person?


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

The noise you are hearing that sounds like valve tap is actually the large fuel injectors firing. The large body and pressure as it starts and stops the fuel creates the clicking noise.


----------



## serotonin (Mar 15, 2010)

Iambaadgoat said:


> The noise you are hearing that sounds like valve tap is actually the large fuel injectors firing. The large body and pressure as it starts and stops the fuel creates the clicking noise.


Agreed, sounds like a fuel injector and nothing to worry about.


----------

